# Where to buy coffee beans?



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm getting to the end of my supply of coffee beans that I brought from the UK. Taylor's Rich Italian, strength 4, rich roast deep and full bodied.

Anyone have recommendations of where to buy good beans for use in a mocha pot 'espresso' maker? I've seen Illy beans in the Metro store but they are too expensive, even in the UK, even if it does make great coffee.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Metro is usually the best place for such items, maybe try another metro in a different city.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Metro, Carrefour and Cityshop (not sure if the last one has an outlet near you).


----------



## pomwonderful33 (Nov 12, 2014)

I get my coffee beans from Carrefour, but any supermarket with international foods should have them


----------



## tpr007 (Apr 12, 2014)

Coffee beans are expensive in China

I buy a bag of beans in Starbucks and get them to grind it for me to the desired size.


----------

